# Blok 51 now Official 50cal Stockists



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

We are very please to announce that Barry and Simon of Blok51 have joined the 50cal Detailing Regime, they primarily can be found online at www.blok51.com but also have a click and collect service at their warehouse in Kilrea.










Look out for these pair at shows and events all over Northern Ireland


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Was talking to them at Car Culture Live and saw them at Antrim Car and Bike show on Sunday, there nice guys! Good luck.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

_Steven67 said:


> Was talking to them at Car Culture Live and saw them at Antrim Car and Bike show on Sunday, there nice guys! Good luck.


Yes a great bunch of lads, looking forward to working with them. They get about to almost every event in Northern Ireland and even some down the South. Clearly very passionate about what they do. Cheers.


----------

